# ducks



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Best way I have found to prepare ducks. 
Marinate duck breasts in 1/2 soy sauce and 1/2 Italian dressing. Don't use the creamy type Italian dressings, use the oil based Italian dressings. I usually marinate them at least overnight. You can marinate for two days if you have the time.
Cook them on a BBQ grill. You can use a stove top and pan, but the taste is not nearly as good. While grilling, use a brush and brush on melted butter with garlic salt or some type of commercial seasoning salt will work also. Cook until just a little pink in the middle. Do not overcook, as the taste is not as good and they become tough.
I eat them with A-1 steak sauce, just like a steak. Good Stuff.


----------



## turbotyphoon69 (Jun 15, 2006)

How long do you grill each side for?


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, all the way back from 2003. Usually a good hot charcoal bed doesn't take very long at all. I cook mine 2-3 minutes turn it over, brush on some garlic butter and cook another couple of minutes. I like mine cooked till about like a steak would be cooked to medium.


----------

